# Something is really wrong...



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Quick history...bottle raised this baby since he was a day old. He's now 10 months and had been great. He is a pet, not other goats around.
Night before last, his bleating woke me. I went out to find him down on his left side, unable to get up or stand. Seemed to be bloat. Tubed him and some foul fluid came out. (probably about 20cc or so) Not too much gas, although his abdomen was a bit distended. Did our best to keep him at an upright angle and worked on getting his gut moving. Not much luck. Went to the vet, who was a bit perplexed. We drenched him for bloat, started antibiotics, thiamine, b12 and calicum plus gave him about 200ml IV fluids with dextrose. 
He had also developed a slight tremor/twitching all over (hence trying the calcium-which he almost will not take at all). 
Brought him back home, and we were told not to expect him to stand for a day or so. Also not to offer food until tomorrow, then offer hay. 
After we got him home, we settled him in propped up by pillows, lol, and let him rest. He started getting up with in the hour and moved to a warm spot by our front door. He napped off and on for a while, and his bladder and bowels started working great. He was very active and started trying to nibble books and such, so we put him in a very large kennel in our kitchen for overnight. Right before bed, his eyes had a goopiness around them, and this morning they are crusty, and his breathing from his nose sounds a bit congested. (No discharge) I gave him his antibiotic and we have offered him a small bit of hay and water. He has ignored both. Also, when we took him out this morning to walk around, he was a bit more wobbly than last night. 
DH is going to talk to the vet, but do ya'll have any suggestions of treatment or what we may be dealing with?
TIA!

Forgot to add-his bloating is gone now too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any eye twitching? Polio comes to mind. give high doses of thiamine or if you can't get that, use fortified vit B complex. SQ every 4 to 6 hours.


Also get a temp, I wish a temp was taken before giving antibiotics.


----------



## plumcreekranch (Oct 20, 2014)

*Similar Symptoms with my goat*

I have a very similar situation. My goat seems bloated, she can't go pooh, she's shaky, rigid, having a hard time getting up without help, acts like she wants to eat but only nibbles, she does not have a fever. Also she has a parasite overload, her eye membranes are white. I'm going to lose her if I can't fix this. I live way out in the country, my vet is not a goat vet.

I have been giving her:
electrolytes
iron
red cell (every other day)
hay (she barely nibbles)
wormer 
B-12
C&D vaccine
probiotics
a natural laxative (small dose)

I don't know what else to do. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

plumcreekranch said:


> I have a very similar situation. My goat seems bloated, she can't go pooh, she's shaky, rigid, having a hard time getting up without help, acts like she wants to eat but only nibbles, she does not have a fever. Also she has a parasite overload, her eye membranes are white. I'm going to lose her if I can't fix this. I live way out in the country, my vet is not a goat vet.
> 
> I have been giving her:
> electrolytes
> ...


I don't know what to tell you do, but I do know of a FaceBook page that has a lot of goat veterinarians who donate their time and advice to folks that don't have their own goat vets. Thay may be able to answer your questions. It's called "*Goat Vet Corner*"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would treat with thiamine as well....dose every 4 hours today then every 6 until better for at least 24 hours...then ween off slowly after that...finsih antibiotics for a full 5 days at least,..,


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Plumb creek...It is better for you to start your own thread so you get more input...answer these questions in your new thread...how does her rumen sound..? What wormer did you use and how much and when? 
Dont give both iron and red cell. you can over dose iron!...use one only until color improves...

Also get her temp...101.5-103.5 is normal range


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks toth. Yes, he had eye twitching and all over body twitching yesterday. We are doing thiamine and B12, just not as often. The vet gave me enough for once a day for 4 days of thiamine, and once a day for 3 days of B12. 
The twitching is gone now. 

His temp was very low prior to any antibiotics. He's back up to normal now. 

I also ran a urinalysis and he's got tons of blood in his urine. Spoke with the vet again, and he's thinking it's probably from the trauma of low temp and whatever the initial cause of all this was. 

He's offering to run bloodwork, but honestly, we're already getting to the end of our $...so we just don't know.

How do goat contract polio? I am also assuming it's non contagious to humans. 

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a good article on polio
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

Mold in feed/hay/minerals ect..can cause polio...whichis one of the most common causes...sudden change, stress ect are other reasons...the article expains more fully...

Thiamine or Fortified B complex is needed more often then once a day...I would ask for a full bottle of thiamine and keep on hand..its fairly inexpensive and good to have on hand...
no goat polio is not contagious to humans : )


----------



## plumcreekranch (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok Thanks Happy Bleats. I'm new and trying to figure this out. 
I lost her this morning. She seemed ok...not better...not worse. No pooh though, 24 hours since her last pooh, which I induced. This morning I tubed her with mineral oil and a touch of milk of mag. a few minutes later i gave her some selenium/vit E gel. I got her up, manually walked her to the water bucket, she didn't drink, I then walked her to the hay for her to lay. As soon as she collapsed on the hay I new she was a goner. She started doing some mouth gagging and stiffened her neck to the side and it was over. I can't help but wonder if it was the selenium/vit E which I gave her this morning thinking....well if it doesn't help it surely won't hurt. She didn't have a temp. She was a very sweet girl, her name was Bambi. She died in my daughters arms, and I talked to her sweetly during her passing. Darn it!


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you HappyBleats, I had found that site earlier and boy they are also a wealth of information. 
I intend to call the vet in the morning and go and get some more thiamine. And probably some more B12 too. 
We are about to go and tube feed some water as he's not been drinking at all. Unfortunately, I do not have any electrolytes. But, he's not had diarrhea so I'm hoping that they aren't absolutely necessary yet. 

Thanks again, ya'll!

I think I attached a picture of him...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Ok Thanks Happy Bleats. I'm new and trying to figure this out.
> I lost her this morning. She seemed ok...not better...not worse. No pooh though, 24 hours since her last pooh, which I induced. This morning I tubed her with mineral oil and a touch of milk of mag. a few minutes later i gave her some selenium/vit E gel. I got her up, manually walked her to the water bucket, she didn't drink, I then walked her to the hay for her to lay. As soon as she collapsed on the hay I new she was a goner. She started doing some mouth gagging and stiffened her neck to the side and it was over. I can't help but wonder if it was the selenium/vit E which I gave her this morning thinking....well if it doesn't help it surely won't hurt. She didn't have a temp. She was a very sweet girl, her name was Bambi. She died in my daughters arms, and I talked to her sweetly during her passing. Darn it!


Oh Im very sorry you lost her....the selenium did not kill her...sounds like she was very anemic and you were doing what you could...sometimes the worm load and anemia are just to much...Do a check up on your other goats...check eye lid color and condition...maybe run a fecal to see what worm you are dealing with..again Im very sorry!!! ((HUGS))


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a home made electrolyte recipe...its great for more then just runny bum...it has lots of god stuff that will help him : ) Best wishes

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh wonderful, Happy Bleats! Thank you!
I've got all that, so I'll get right on it!


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Alright. Quickie update...he absolutely will not allow the tube or anything in or around his mouth. Period. Finit. 
He fights us like we are trying to kick him and beat him. We finally gave up last night because we were afraid we'd stress him out more than it was worth. 
On a side note, he ate a few green leaves and some goat pellets last night, and there was "floaties" in his water bowl this morning, leading me to believe he at least sipped some water. Although it's definately not enough to keep him hydrated. 
Any other suggestions? 

Thanks so much for all you guys have done!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Guessing he is castrated. Have you been giving him Ammonium Chloride? When he pees does it come in spurts or is it a constant uninterrupted stream?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Him fighting you is a good sign lol...try the electros see if he wont drink on his own...always keep fresh water for him to choose...offer him green leaves, pine, cedar, vines...basically browse for him bring him lots of choices to encourage him to eat...also hay and alfalfa are good to keep near...Dont give grain...its hard to digest and with him not feeling great, its best to avoid right now...
Keep up with Thiamine and pen G ......

Best wishes


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

No, he's not castrated, and his urine has been steady streams each time. 
I'm not giving him ammonium chloride...what is it for?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

AC is to prevent Urinary Calculi...( stones)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/urinarycalculi06.html

you said he is a pet...you dont own other goats? so hes not for breeding?


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, he's a pet. No, he's not castrated. Yes, he's our only goat. We've never had an issue with him (Not that we won't...we just haven't) so we didn't see any reason to have him cut.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes young yet..but if you keep him as a pet I strongly suggest having him banded, once he is back to normal...as bucks age their behavior can be more and more aggresive...Pets are worse since they dont have bounderies with you...Wethers make the best pet ever too...he sounds like a sweet boy and you want to keep him that way....one more thing...He needs a buddy....either another wether or a doe...goats need goats, they are herd animals..they play and snuggle and fight lol..like kids do...and its wonderful to see them interact...and it wont make him any less your baby...just more fullfilled


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok, I'm needing more advice. 
Sassafrass is getting better from his original issues. Yay!
But...now he is coughing and having slight nasal discharge. This, despite being on penicillin for 4 days now. And it's been getting worse slightly each day. 
Suggestions? He's eating better and better now, drinking well, not shaky anymore, but now the cough and congestion. Ugh. And we have been depleted monetarily, so there is no way to go back to the vet. 
ANY help and prayers will be much appreciated.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can you take his temperature? If high, there may be something you can get from tractor supply to save you another vet call.

And I will pray for him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Get his temp...101.5-103.5 is normal range...
is the snotty nose clear or yellow or green? is coughing alot of just now and again?? 

B complex is a wonderful support vitamin...I would give his 4 cc per 100# sub Q


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks ya'll!
His temp has been normal every time so far. He is on B12 daily, plus the thiamine and penicillin.
I didn't see the mucous, my dh was the one who say it, but he said it was clear. When I got home yesterday, he had more like dried crust around his nose, and not a ton of it, just a little. But the cough is getting more frequent. It's not a constant cough, but intermittent. For example, while we were outside yesterday, he would cough a few times in a row, then not at all for 10-15 minutes. Then he'd cough a few times in a row again. 
Now, to look at him, I'd say he's getting better and stronger. But hearing that cough makes me wonder. 
And since his appetite has come back, he's developed an affinity for white paper. :roll: He'll take your arm off to get to it, lol.

Thanks again for all your help guys! Really!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Clear mucus is often allergies - but the coughing could be pneumonia or lung worm ... If temp is normal I personally would just continue what you've been doing unless he gets worse. Can you listen to his lungs for rasping? 

My old girl had a clear, runny nose and some hard breathing a few weeks ago. I gave her a vitamin C and the next day she was much better. I think it was allergies, or a cold for her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with three heavens...Just keep a very close watch...the Pen should help if its the start of URI ....Benadryl will help if its allergies...with weather change this time of year a cold could also be the problem..Vit C tabs would be good..

so glad he is on the mend!!


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks so much, you guys! Ya'll are really so kind to me. You just have no idea how appreciative I am. 
On the vitC, can I just give him human oral vit c? 
I will have a listen to his lungs...
If he has lungworm, what do I worm him with? Or would it even be good to do it until he's well...? And how do you tell about lungworm?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most goats will eat vit c waffer type...human kind...they love them...

You can test at home for lung worm....get fresh poop from him and wrap several berries in a single layers of gauze...twist tight and float over night in room temp water....Lung worm/lave will float in the water if he has them...

if you need to treat for lung worm you can choose
Valbazen...1 cc per 10# or
Ivomec injectable 1 cc per 40# sub Q 

worms three times 10 days apart then once again in 30 days


----------

